# General > Recommendations >  new takeaway in thurso

## gee

has anyone else been to the new takeaway yet beside the newmarket. went today and was disgusted with the food and the service. the staff were ignorant and food was poor quality and tasteless in my opinion. not recommended. ordered a pizza had very little topping on it even though it was the so called "special". very disappointed indeed. wont be going back.

----------


## Kodiak

What type of Take-Away is this?  Is it Indian, Chinese, a Chippy or something else?

----------


## gee

it is called the curry king. it is an indian takeaway.

----------


## windowman

the curry king

----------


## dragonfly

someone from work had a calizone from there last night and was raving about it at work today - she was impressed

----------


## Kodiak

OK thanks for that info.  The Curry King eh!!!  Well I will not be buying from them as I do not like any form of Curry.

I wish them well though and I hope that make a sucess of their Business

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

They do burgers, kebabs, pizzas but does anyone know if they do curry?  with a name like that Id expect so! ::

----------


## gee

dragonfly she was lucky because my food was disgusting. what a waste of money

----------


## Rheghead

> has anyone else been to the new takeaway yet beside the newmarket. went today and was disgusted with the food and the service. the staff were ignorant and food was poor quality and tasteless in my opinion. not recommended. ordered a pizza had very little topping on it even though it was the so called "special". very disappointed indeed. wont be going back.


Why the gripe?  Are they taking business away from you?

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Im sure they'll get plenty of business regardless from the passing pub trade - everything is edible when ur drunk!!! :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> They do burgers, kebabs, pizzas but does anyone know if they do curry?  with a name like that Id expect so!


Aye, a full range of Indian take-away food. Got their menu today, and it looks very, very interesting. Prices seem typical for up here.

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Mmm curry - well I'll give it a try but I'll leave it a few weeks til they find there feet!!

----------


## Moonboots

Well when i was in, the staff were not ignorant!!!! They were chatting and saying sorry for the delays in the orders etc to everyone who was waiting.... I wouldnt say thats ignorant....

As for the food.. I cant comment on the curries but the pizza's were good.

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Anyone got the opening times for this?

----------


## Metalattakk

On the menu it says 4pm - 11pm, 7 days a week.

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

thanks for that

----------


## sweetpea

Don't know if it's the same as the Wick one but I had a chicken and sweetcorn pizza with an indian twist. It had chicken tikka and the onions were yellow coloured and tasted of curry as if they were the same batch as they would use for curries. Personally I didn't like my curry pizza.

----------


## Metalattakk

Had a simple medium doner kebab (with salad and sauce) tonight, service was pleasant, friendly and fairly quick. Watched the chef cook it in front of me.

Tasted fine, typically 'kebabby' with a nice but not overpowering chilli kick. Would have liked mayo added though, so will remember that next time.

Overall, a definite <thumbs-up> experience.

----------


## froal

Glad i came on here now as i'am going there tonight thought i'd check out the recommendations first before we went so it wouldn't be a wasted trip approx 20min's travelling cann't wait now till oh gets home fae work.........!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

> Glad i came on here now as i'am going there tonight thought i'd check out the recommendations first before we went so it wouldn't be a wasted trip approx 20min's travelling cann't wait now till oh gets home fae work.........!!!!


Let us know how it is!....Im looking forward to giving it a go myself!

----------


## froal

Well even thou i ordered the wrong thing it was still Very Tasty  cuse my mounth is still burning...!! & for my OH he quite liked his Calzone which was stuffed full of Yummy Goodies.....!!
But must say not as good as the one that closed down in Wick the Calzone's there were bigger but in all will go back..!! :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

Just had a kebab and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Added point, the staff were lovely also.

----------


## froal

Was there last nite too and they had electricial problems so were only serving Pizza's and Kebabs which was fine with us they were very nice to explain things hopefully they didn't lose too much business with this problem  :Smile:

----------


## Moonboots

I would like to eliterate the problems they are having.

I was the one that done the electrics and there is nothing wrong with it.

The reason why they are only doing Pizza's and Kebabs is down to the ventilation.

I advised the owners that their ventilation is not good enough when i first looked at 
the place and i personally did not think it would pass through the planners.

Anyway I have been told that their have been complaints from the Royal Hotel about the smells from making curries. The Council was up and told them that the ventilation has to be rectified before a certain date and if not they will be forced to close the premises. 

They are only allowed to cook Pizza's and Kebabs etc but no curries due to the spices.

----------


## Logical

Busted, but, you cant blame them for not telling this to every customer that walks in or posting a big sign on the window that says: "This place was ill-planed and therefore cannot serve all meals". 

Saying that, hope you didn't get any bad recommendations for you work moonboots.

----------


## unicorn

well their kebabs are good so I wont complain  :Grin:

----------


## Moonboots

obviously they wouldnt want to say that its ill-planned however i didnt expect them to say its an electrical fault when it isnt...

Even though you dont need electric to use a gas cooker...lol
The fryers are gas too.

Dont get me wrong there was a fault with the Mains fuse from the service cable on opening night but that was down to the main fuse not been upgraded since 1950...

This however had now been done by Hydro-Electric and everything is now fine..

I havnt heard anyone yet but will wait and see if i hear of anyone about bad recommendations

----------


## froal

Lets hope they sort there little problem out would be a shame if it closed  :Frown:

----------


## loganbiffy

I am a fan of the Curry King special pizza. It is fantastic.
Yet to try a curry from there but I will as soon as they sort out the ventilation issues.

----------


## Mr & Mrs

The Curry King in Thurso are only selling pizzas and kebabs at the moment.

YOu cannot order curries, etc  - this is due to technical problems.

We have had currys from the Wick branch, and they were all very good.

----------


## lesley_mac

hi if its of any interest they cant make currys just now as the royal complained  about the smell going through the hotel so i think there waiting for an out let for this

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

But if you fancy a curry I can highly recommend Shelina Spice.  Im on my 2nd curry of the week! Mmmmm Dansak!

----------


## Logical

Unfortunately, even though I usually have a strong stomach, after eating a kebab from here I was left with a sore stomach and feeling very ill for 2 days  :Frown:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

> Unfortunately, even though I usually have a strong stomach, after eating a kebab from here I was left with a sore stomach and feeling very ill for 2 days


Was that from the curry King?

----------


## Logical

> Was that from the curry King?


Unfortunately so.

----------


## Jamesy16

have ate there a few times now and i think the people who work there are nice & the food is very good too  :Smile:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

im a bit dubious to try as Shelina are sooo good (muching a curry!)  Dont wanna try and be dissappointed if not up to standard!
My OH has worked all over GB and has said the Donner in Shelina is some of the best he's had.....Hopefully they have the same supplier in the C.K being in the same area.....anyone had a chicken kebab?  Is it tikka or off a leg?

----------


## hungryhill aliens

myself and my husband tried the doner kebab in the shelina spice and was very dissapointed. hardly any taste . maybe we got them on a bad day ......

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

We've rarely if ever had a prob with Shelina Spice and we've been going there for about 4 years at least once a week.....I think my family keep the place open! :: 
Give it another try for the kebabs - must have been having an off day! Saying that not everyone likes the same thing.
My OH was lucky enough to grow up close enough to get curry and kebabs from the curry mile.........and we both agree that Shelina is on par with some of the award winning restaurants.

----------


## jamie123

> We've rarely if ever had a prob with Shelina Spice and we've been going there for about 4 years at least once a week.....I think my family keep the place open!
> Give it another try for the kebabs - must have been having an off day! Saying that not everyone likes the same thing.
> My OH was lucky enough to grow up close enough to get curry and kebabs from the curry mile.........and we both agree that Shelina is on par with some of the award winning restaurants.


are you mad u must have very poor taste buds

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

> are you mad u must have very poor taste buds


Nope - have had several curries from Rusholme....have tried some of the best curry restaurants in Britain (award winning), and I can honestly say Shelina is good!!!!
Maybe you've not yet found a curry that suits you......or maybe you have never experienced what a real curry tastes like...

----------


## Aaldtimer

..."the curry mile"... Where's that then? ::

----------


## Ricco

Donor kebab (Turkish), curry (Indian), pizza (Italian), calzone (Italian), burgers (American) - goodness, no wonder they are poor!  You can't do such a wide mix of styles and varieties with any degree of success.  The phrase 'Jack of all trades, master of none' comes to mind.

Next thing, they'll be offering moules marinier, roast beef with the works and beef mole!  ::

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

> ..."the curry mile"... Where's that then?


Rusholme in Manchester - Its a street full of some of the best Indian restaurants in Britain, you have to see it to believe it.....It's heaven!!  ::

----------


## changilass

There is a road in Bradford just the same, really yummy food with non of the silly amounts of food colouring generally used.

----------


## camperbus

its the same guy who has the one in wick and he also had the original one in wick before he opened curry king no complaints here use it regulary

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Rusholme in Manchester - Its a street full of some of the best Indian restaurants in Britain, you have to see it to believe it.....It's heaven!!


Have to agree with you on this one.  :Grin:

----------

